# Show Schedule



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to start planning for the new year. While I concentrate on mid-west shows, it's nice to know when others are, too, just in case. So far, the ones I know of are:


SEGRS April 30-May 1 Dalton, GA

HAGRS June 26, 27 Kansas City, MO

NGRC Aug 3-8 Tacoma, WA
SWGRS ??? Pomona, CA 
Marty's Sept 24-26 Nebraska City, NE

I'm only listing events that are primarily Large Scale and open to the public. They may have clinics and/or vendors.
As I get more input, I'll re-post to keep the list at the top. If you know of a show or event, please pass it on.


Thanks for the info,

Michael


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to start planning for the new year. While I concentrate on mid-west shows, it's nice to know when others are, too, just in case. So far, the ones I know of are: 

Gateway Garden Railroad Winter Meet Feb 13-14 Carlyle, IL 
SPRING ECLSTS March 26-27 York, PA 
SEGRS April 30-May 1 Dalton, GA 
SWGRS June 5-6 Pomona, CA 
HAGRS June 26, 27 Kansas City, MO 
NGRC  Aug 3-8 Tacoma, WA 
Marty's Sept 24-26 Nebraska City, NE 
FALL ECLSTS Sept 25-26 York, PA 


I'm only listing events that are primarily Large Scale and open to the public. They may have clinics and/or vendors. 
As I get more input, I'll re-post to keep the list at the top. If you know of a show or event, please pass it on. 

Thanks for the info, 

Michael


----------

